# Foal height  comparison/obsession



## carmenlucy123 (22 February 2012)

So I'm not the only one obsessing over height thought we could compare by listing foal age/height dam/sire breed/height and the wanted/predicted height
Please play along 
Mabel 7 months 13.1hh withers (13.3 bum) out of a 15.2 CB cob type to a 16hh TB Ganton beltaine
Marmalade 10 months 13.2 withers (14hh bum) out of a 16.2 TB to 14.2 WB Aimbry Chester 
Hoping for at least 15hh be really pleased for 16hh 

Please play along


----------



## whisp&willow (22 February 2012)

willow:  20 months,  

           between 14-14.1 hh last time measured (never been bum high! )

           dam: 14.3/ 15 hh arab x con x welsh

           sire: 16 hh sports horse (puzzles limited edition)

hoping she will make at least 15.2hh but not to exceed 15.3hh!!  

*crosses fingers and hopes!!*


----------



## carmenlucy123 (22 February 2012)

Hee hee I knew you'd play!


----------



## whisp&willow (22 February 2012)

am i that predictable??!!  

at least Willow should make you confident in the size of your two!!  much younger and yet not much smaller!  

we mature slowly up here!


----------



## Megibo (22 February 2012)

Haribo, 12 or 18 months (need him aged!)
Currently 13.3 and about 14 hands at the bum.
Would like a 15.2 but height tests say 16 hands!


----------



## ElleSkywalker (22 February 2012)

I'll play 

Hazel currently 12.2 at withers 13hh at bum, almost 12 months

Mum nearly 15hh tb x welsh dad 15.3hh fresian x cob

Was hoping for 15hh-15.2hh but if yearling + 2 hands is right she is heading for 14.2hh


----------



## Fools Motto (22 February 2012)

My Filly is 22 months by young 14.2hh  'running free colt' on the new forest out of a 12.2 NF. She is 12.2, ish at the mo - not stood on a hard surface and slightly bum high too. (will do correct measure in due course) Hoping she will get to 13.2. Got her in sept 2010 at 6 months and only 10.2!!


----------



## Reindeer Rider (22 February 2012)

Florence is 9 months and is 13.3hh at the moment, with her bum higher

I am hoping she will stop at 15.2, as her mum is 15.2hh and dad 14.2hh (but with horse size grandsires) Everyone,  but me, is assuming she will be 16.1hh ish.  I put them right, obviously, and say NO!, she will make 15.2hh and no more


----------



## Slave2Magic (22 February 2012)

Finn is 9 months and standing at 14.3 at the wither! If it's correct that they grow 2 hands from a yearling I will need a step ladder


----------



## Waterborn (22 February 2012)

Shakira, 13.1HH at withers (9 months old) , 13.3HH bum,  Sire 13.1HH, Dam 14.1HH. She's confusing me a bit !


----------



## micramadam (22 February 2012)

Four Seasons 22mths KWPN colt. Curently bum high and standing at 16.2hh. One very big boy and still growing like a weed. He can stop now! Will probably make 17.2hh. He was 11hh the day he was born.

Dam 16.1hh
Sire 17hh


----------



## Dexter (22 February 2012)

Dexter, 12.2hh at 11 months old, now 15.1hh at 2.5yrs, string tests at 16 hands + but hoping for smaller!
Seven 12.2hh at 5 months old, now 14.3hh in front, 15.1hh behind at 18 months, string tests at 16hands + but again hoping for smaller 
Dotty 12.2hh at 2.5yrs, now 13.3hh in front and 14hands behind at 3.5yrs, string tests are 14.2hh, but not sure he will stretch quite that far


----------



## whisp&willow (22 February 2012)

micramadam said:



			Four Seasons 22mths KWPN colt. Curently bum high and standing at 16.2hh. One very big boy and still growing like a weed. He can stop now! Will probably make 17.2hh. He was 11hh the day he was born.

Dam 16.1hh
Sire 17hh
		
Click to expand...

  he's a giant!!


----------



## ElleSkywalker (22 February 2012)

Sounds like my foal is going to be a midget!!!


----------



## haras (22 February 2012)

I've no idea how tall she is, but this is my pure arab filly at 9 months old.  The section A shes stood next to is a 3 year old and is approx 11.2hh!

Her dam is 14.3hh and sire is 15.2hh


----------



## carmenlucy123 (23 February 2012)

Ok we doing pics 






4 days







4 months







7 months


----------



## carmenlucy123 (23 February 2012)

Marmalade





3 months







7 months







10 months


----------



## Casey76 (23 February 2012)

I'll play 

Blitz 8 month old cheval de Mérens 145 cm at the front and 150 cm at the back - ish

Mum: Salsa - Mérens (148cm)
Dad: Roka - Mérens (163cm)

Blitz was predicted at 155-157cm, but if it is +2 hands at yearling, then he'll end up bigger than dad (and I'll need a ladder to get on!)


----------



## The_snoopster (23 February 2012)

My filly is 16 months old and is standing about 14hh, dam 15hh cob sire 16.2hh WB.
Her 1/2 brother was born the day after her so is also 16 months old and is standing 15.1hh dam is 16hh idxarab sire 16.2hh WB.


----------



## Rosehip (23 February 2012)

Maisie is going to be a giant at this rate! 
She is 11.3ish in front 12.1ish behind, coming 9months, out of 12.2/12.3 show pony mare by full up 13.2 riding pony stallion. 

4days






8Months






For comparison, Seren, her dam, is about whither high just under the white writing on my jumper, and Im 5'8" ish.


----------



## little_Christmas_monkey (24 February 2012)

kaiser is 2 in may 
dam is my 15 2 ish 
sire is 16 2 and growing rid
at moment he is 15 1 wither height and 16 hh bum high 
hoping for 16 1 / 16 2


----------



## EstherYoung (24 February 2012)

Wolf's dam is 14.2, sire is 15 hands. He's 14.2 at rising 3, so hopefully still on track for 14.3-15hands which will be perfect for me.

Felix's parents are 15.1ish, and full bro is 15.2. However he's growing like a weed and his legs are long than bro's. He's 14.3 at rising 2, and still looks really immature. Heck knows how tall he'll end up being.


----------



## First Time Mum (24 February 2012)

Lexy is 14hh at the moment 9 months old 
Mum is 16.1 and dad is 15.2
Also half sister same sire who currently stands at 15.3 she is 3 this year 
Thinking that Sire is throwing big kids


----------



## dianchi (27 February 2012)

This gives me hope with my "midgit"

Bridgette 9 mths 12.3hh Mum is TB 15.3hh Dad is ID (Avanti Amorous Archie) 16.3hh

Anything over 15.2hh is fine by me, tho worse case scenario i will have a super small hunter!


----------



## Aidey (28 February 2012)

Ooo I like this game 

Biscuit is 12 months old, last measured a few weeks ago and was 14.1hh at withers and 14.2/14.3hh bum high.  Dam 15.2 ISH and sire TB, I think is 16hh.  Was told he is expected to make 15.2hh maybe 16hh.  But I have asked him nicely to stop at 15.2  but I really doubt he will .. so if anyone needs a few spare inches, come get them! haha


----------



## Var (28 February 2012)

I'm obsessed on height and comparing so happy to see this thread (not often on here!).....  I lost my mare and therefore orphaned filly foal at only 2months old so quite concious she might have taken a hit in terms of growth but comparing against all of these she seems in the normal range!

at 8mo - 13.2hh withers + 13.3hh at bum

Mare was 15.3hh + Sire was 16.3hh.  Hoping for 16.1hh.   She measures 16hh on the string test down the cannon bone.


----------



## Spring Feather (28 February 2012)

I'll offer two of my youngsters as examples.  Both are reg Oldenburgs and are at opposite extremes compared to the rest of my youngsters.

9 month old filly.  Measured at 14.3hh this morning.  Very even growth; slightly more uphill than downhill.
Dam; 16.1hh
Sire; 17hh
Filly expected to make 17.1hh

7 month old colt.  Measured at 13hh this morning. Even growth.
Dam; 15hh
Sire; 17hh
Colt expected to make 15.1hh


----------



## Asha (28 February 2012)

Gracie - 9 months old 14.1h. Dam 16h sire 16.3h. Expected to make around 16.2hds. String tests suggest 16.3hds
Harry - rising 3 16.2hds Dam 15.2hds Sire 16.2hds  At 12 months was 14.2. Strung test suggested 16.3hds - wish he wouldnt grow anymore!!


----------



## carmenlucy123 (28 February 2012)

Hee hee this has been fun! I knew I was not the only obsessive! Needs more pic's though!


----------



## carmenlucy123 (28 February 2012)

I also like how every one has a particular height 
"I would like 15.2 but would be happy with 15.3" ha everyone is allowing a measly 1 inch waiver lol


----------



## kylee86 (28 February 2012)

Jake 3\4cob 1\4tb
just turned 10 months few days ago
standing at 13.3 withers 14hh bum
would like to to make 15 +


----------



## Lgd (28 February 2012)

Fly 21 months KWPN colt.

16hh dam, 16.2hh sire.

Currently standing around 15 - 15.1hh in front, butt is a good 2" higher.
He's about 2" taller than his older sister at the same age and she is just under 16hh at rising 6yo, expect to her to scrape 16hh at maturity, so he should be around 16.2hh, although my friend thinks he may go taller. Their dam didn't stop growing until she was 8½yo and he is a lot like her.

Belle is proof the string test isn't that accurate as she string tested at around 16.3hh.


----------



## Holly831 (29 February 2012)

Rocky - 20 months old currently standing 15.2 front and about 2" higher at the back....

Dam 15.2 sire 16.3

Was hoping for 16h at maturity.....


----------



## cblover (1 March 2012)

Teddy 2 Shoes.......

20 month and currently 15.1hh on his bum and 15hh on his withers.  Dam 15.3hh clyde x trad cob and sire 15.1hh trad cob!

I was hoping for a 15.2 at maturity but think I'll end up with a 16hh horse.  He's so chunky, he looks like a 3 yr old!


----------



## crystalclear (21 February 2015)

Hi all, I know this is an old thread but...just wondering what height your horses are at now and what heights they were at say 9 months old or so?!


----------



## ElleSkywalker (22 February 2015)

Mine was 12.2hh at 11 months recorded earlier on this thread.  She's now nearly 4 and about 14.2hh. Midget!


----------



## Spring Feather (22 February 2015)

crystalclear said:



			Hi all, I know this is an old thread but...just wondering what height your horses are at now and what heights they were at say 9 months old or so?!
		
Click to expand...

Okay, here's my update on the two I mentioned in my post back in 2012.  The two youngsters are rising 4 years old now.  The filly stands at 16.1hh at the moment.  She still has a fair amount of growing to do though but I'd say she'll finish out at 16.3hh.  The colt (now gelding) is 16 1/2hh and he also still has a bit of growing to do, so he apparently is going to be much taller than predicted.



Spring Feather said:



			I'll offer two of my youngsters as examples.  Both are reg Oldenburgs and are at opposite extremes compared to the rest of my youngsters.

9 month old filly.  Measured at 14.3hh this morning.  Very even growth; slightly more uphill than downhill.
Dam; 16.1hh
Sire; 17hh
Filly expected to make 17.1hh

7 month old colt.  Measured at 13hh this morning. Even growth.
Dam; 15hh
Sire; 17hh
Colt expected to make 15.1hh
		
Click to expand...


----------



## EstherYoung (22 February 2015)

EstherYoung said:



			Wolf's dam is 14.2, sire is 15 hands. He's 14.2 at rising 3, so hopefully still on track for 14.3-15hands which will be perfect for me.

Felix's parents are 15.1ish, and full bro is 15.2. However he's growing like a weed and his legs are long than bro's. He's 14.3 at rising 2, and still looks really immature. Heck knows how tall he'll end up being.
		
Click to expand...

Wolf is now rising six and I think is about 15 hands/15.1. He seems to have grown withers over this winter.

Felix is now rising five and is a smidge taller than his full brother. And he's in a 6'3" rug. And he still looks like a weed with more to grow. Other than that I'm in denial.


----------



## Casey76 (22 February 2015)

Casey76 said:



			I'll play 

Blitz 8 month old cheval de Mérens 145 cm at the front and 150 cm at the back - ish

Mum: Salsa - Mérens (148cm)
Dad: Roka - Mérens (163cm)

Blitz was predicted at 155-157cm, but if it is +2 hands at yearling, then he'll end up bigger than dad (and I'll need a ladder to get on!)
		
Click to expand...

Blits is now rising 4, and is 160cm at the front and has just gone higher at the back again.


----------



## Fools Motto (22 February 2015)

Fools Motto said:



			My Filly is 22 months by young 14.2hh  'running free colt' on the new forest out of a 12.2 NF. She is 12.2, ish at the mo - not stood on a hard surface and slightly bum high too. (will do correct measure in due course) Hoping she will get to 13.2. Got her in sept 2010 at 6 months and only 10.2!!
		
Click to expand...


I sold this filly last summer at age 4, and on sale she was only 12.3, and didn't look like she was going to get any bigger. She had a lovely attitude to work, and I miss her. Still wonder where she is now.


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (22 February 2015)

Fools Motto said:



			I sold this filly last summer at age 4, and on sale she was only 12.3, and didn't look like she was going to get any bigger. She had a lovely attitude to work, and I miss her. Still wonder where she is now.
		
Click to expand...

Was she fully registered?  I could check in the stud book for transfer?  PM me if you like.


----------



## Fools Motto (22 February 2015)

Peregrine Falcon said:



			Was she fully registered?  I could check in the stud book for transfer?  PM me if you like.
		
Click to expand...

No, not fully registered as sire wasn't recorded. Her mother was a Farriers Rambler mare. I sold her to a 'nice' family, who then sold her on within 5 weeks to a dealer. There the leads go cold. Hope she is ok. I regret selling so much.


----------



## abes mum (22 February 2015)

My monster will be 3 in April 14hh bottom 13.3 withers. Mum 12.2 and dad 13.2!! Any body's guess what happened there.


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (22 February 2015)

Fools Motto said:



			No, not fully registered as sire wasn't recorded. Her mother was a Farriers Rambler mare. I sold her to a 'nice' family, who then sold her on within 5 weeks to a dealer. There the leads go cold. Hope she is ok. I regret selling so much.
		
Click to expand...

That's a pity.  Good ponies will find nice homes though.  

I have a F.Rambler mare in foal and also bred one.  He had a fabulous temperament which passed through.


----------



## Asha (25 February 2015)

Asha said:



			Gracie - 9 months old 14.1h. Dam 16h sire 16.3h. Expected to make around 16.2hds. String tests suggest 16.3hds
Harry - rising 3 16.2hds Dam 15.2hds Sire 16.2hds  At 12 months was 14.2. Strung test suggested 16.3hds - wish he wouldnt grow anymore!!
		
Click to expand...

Gracie was sold last year, left me as a 2 year old at 16hds
Harry , thankfully stopped growing. But has filled out built like a tank.


----------



## crystalclear (28 February 2015)

It's so lovely to hear what heights they were and what they currently are - thank you


----------



## Lgd (5 March 2015)

Fly is rising 5yo and still growing but not going to go over 16hh surprisingly. Think he will top out around the 15.3hh to 16hh mark.

My rising 3yo was supposed to be around 15.3hh at maturity and is currently standing 16hh!


----------



## Frostini (7 January 2022)

dianchi said:



			This gives me hope with my "midgit"

Bridgette 9 mths 12.3hh Mum is TB 15.3hh Dad is ID (Avanti Amorous Archie) 16.3hh

Anything over 15.2hh is fine by me, tho worse case scenario i will have a super small hunter!
		
Click to expand...


hi!! Can I ask how big your filly ended up please? I have a 13 hh filly out if skip and sea 16.1 HD and my mare 15.3 full tb!! Thank you!!!


----------



## SmallSteps (7 January 2022)

Currently ~16.1hh I think at 18months (i.e. just turned 2 by the January rule)
Mum is 16.2/16.3hh, Sire is 16hh, wasn't after a youngster but my ideal horse height is around 15.3hh please lol


----------



## Frostini (7 January 2022)

Spring Feather said:



			Okay, here's my update on the two I mentioned in my post back in 2012.  The two youngsters are rising 4 years old now.  The filly stands at 16.1hh at the moment.  She still has a fair amount of growing to do though but I'd say she'll finish out at 16.3hh.  The colt (now gelding) is 16 1/2hh and he also still has a bit of growing to do, so he apparently is going to be much taller than predicted.
		
Click to expand...

Interesting!! See, we shouldn’t look at our babies sp
Young for height!! I am worried my 9 months old ID x tb won’t be big enough but the more I read the more I need to trust nature!! She will be growing!! 8 months 13 hh


----------



## YorkshireLady (26 January 2022)

Oh I think anything could happen with my baby! I bought a foal in sep 2020...Dam 16.1, sire 16.2

As a yearling Id say he was 14.1 or 2

he is now 20 months and I would say 15.1

I am less bothered if he goes over 16.2 and more worried if he goes too wide!


----------

